# Prepping credit cards for segmentation



## darrylm (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried doing a search and didn't see anything that really related...

I'm working on a new pen that will include some old gift/credit cards I've been saving. I'm wondering if anyone has a quick/easy method of removing the outer layer of color that they would be willing to share?

currently I've been working with some 150 grit sandpaper and can't decide if it's easier to prep the whole card before cutting, or trying to work with the smaller cut pieces.

Should all of the color be removed or is it just a matter of roughing up the surface for better glue bonding?

thanks for any input.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 23, 2008)

I've never segmented with credit card, however I have used soda can aluminum as a segment.  I reasoned that it was not necessary to sand the red Coke label off as the only visible side of the aluminum would be the "side grain".  I was wrong.  When you held the pen at a certain angle you could make out the red!

I would assume that the same would apply to a segment of credit card.  Hopefully someone more informative can let us both know


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 23, 2008)

I use credit cards in my pens all the time. Mostly I just sand it enough to rough it up. Never had a problem with the color showing. I have seen some cards that are protected by a thin layer of plastic. This sometimes peels away, so I tend to avoid those type of cards.


----------



## darrylm (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.
You both make some fantastic pens, I hope to keep mine up to the same quality as yours.


Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right??
I've got a bunch of pieces cut up, I'll give it a whirl and see how it goes.
At the speed this is going so far, it'll be a few days before I really have anything to report back.


----------



## redfishsc (Mar 26, 2008)

A light soaking in acetone or lacquer thinner may remove the coloration quickly. Worth a shot, especially on credit cards you owe a high balance on.


----------



## ribanett (Mar 29, 2008)

The fastest way I have found, is to use 320 W/D wet.


----------



## darrylm (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Red & Larry.
I picked up some acetone at the depot today si I could give that a try.
I hadn't considered using wet paper... I'll try that too.


----------



## winpooh498 (Mar 29, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with the color showing, YET.  But I did learn the hard way about the embossed parts of the card. [:I] I was all done turning and then saw all the bumps![B)][B)] I think I was having a blond moment![:0]


----------



## darrylm (Apr 1, 2008)

well here's what I found. using acetone was just to messy for my tastes. it made my card pieces sorta gooey and soft. I sanded (dry, never did try wet) some pieces to completly remove the color and other pieces I just roughed up. Looking at the completed section of pen, I can't see anywhere that the color shows up.

moving forward, I'm just going to scuff the pieces with sand paper and use 'em.

oh, and no pictures yet, I need to resolve a camera issue and complete the cap. soon.... I hope!


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Apr 17, 2008)

what about just using some steel wool(00) on the whole card to rough up, then cut.


----------

